# Owyhee Flows and Weather



## squeaks2 (Jan 5, 2013)

You say there is water in March ,eh? I launched on the EF from the top with just enough water and good whether window in the forecast and ended up scraping/ portaging for a week. Haha, definitely beware of 15 degree lows if you are hoping for water to come up even with 60 degree days.


----------



## TFVandal (Oct 6, 2015)

About same snow on this date on South Mountain as it was in 2014, doesn't look like it really ran after early April back then.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Temps are looking to be really warm this weekend. If the flows don't bump up with that significantly she's probably done for.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I’ve always been told to look at two snotel sites, South Mtn and Jacks Creek. South Mtn is lower in elevation. From 4/7-4/12 it has lost 3” of water in the snowpack, there isn’t much left. Compare to what has happened to flows at Rome. I’ll be surprised if the Owyhee flows over 1000cfs again this season and if it does it’ll be short.

I live in McCall, Idaho and it’s been interesting to watch the snow. Went from over 100% to now 82% of normal. With no rain or new snow, the snow on the ground is disappearing and yet we have no wet areas. I’m thinking we have had significant sublimation in March and April.


----------



## koster (Oct 7, 2015)

squeaks2 said:


> You say there is water in March ,eh? I launched on the EF from the top with just enough water and good whether window in the forecast and ended up scraping/ portaging for a week. Haha, definitely beware of 15 degree lows if you are hoping for water to come up even with 60 degree days.


Another crazed boater who beat himself up on the EF? I have great stories of freezing, horrible portages, howling blizzard, nasty wind, insufficient flows...yet it was one of the epic adventures of my boating career. Never again, but glad I went once


----------



## koster (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey Zach, I have been an Owyhee junkie since the 80's, and try to get out there most every year. S. Mountain is the best indicator, I think, for what remains to melt out. The higher elevation sno-tel sites can help with later season guesses, but seems once S. Mountain is zero, there is not enough to sustain a decent flow...maybe a week of rain in May, like two years ago, will give a bit of a bump. I guided with Ouzel, and the secret to guessing the Owyhee is to know Brian Sykes! He is the master.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Just looked, snow will be gone from South Mtn snotel site within a day and flows at Rome are 345cfs. Afraid lower Owyhee season may be over. All basins have taken significant hits the last few weeks with no new precipitation.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/PA_NRCSConsumption/download?cid=nrcseprd1398824&ext=pdf


----------

